# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  वेबसाइट बनाने सम्बंधित किसी भी संशय के लिए यहाँ आये

## ashish_asd123

प्रिये मित्रो इस सूत्र के जरिये मै आप को वेबसाइट बनाने, फोरम बनाने, ब्लॉग बनाए  और  होस्ट करने सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नो का हल करने की कोशिस करुगा.

आप उपरोक्त किसी भे विषय मै होने वाली प्रोब्लेम्स के लिए मुझे लिख सकते है.

----------


## love birds

मित्र आप फ्री में वेबसाइट बनाना बताये !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Master

> प्रिये मित्रो इस सूत्र के जरिये मै आप को वेबसाइट बनाने, फोरम बनाने, ब्लॉग बनाए  और  होस्ट करने सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नो का हल करने की कोशिस करुगा.
> 
> आप उपरोक्त किसी भे विषय मै होने वाली प्रोब्लेम्स के लिए मुझे लिख सकते है.


वेबसाइट बनाने, फोरम बनाने, ब्लॉग बनाए और होस्ट करने सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नो का हल करने के अलावा अगर आप इनको बनाने का स्टेप बाय स्टेप तरिका यहा बताए तो और ज्यादा अच्छा होगा , सदस्यों को ज्यादा आसानी होगी ।


नए सुत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो मित्र ।

:group-dance:


:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## ashish_asd123

> वेबसाइट बनाने, फोरम बनाने, ब्लॉग बनाए और होस्ट करने सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नो का हल करने के अलावा अगर आप इनको बनाने का स्टेप बाय स्टेप तरिका यहा बताए तो और ज्यादा अच्छा होगा , सदस्यों को ज्यादा आसानी होगी ।
> 
> 
> नए सुत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो मित्र ।
> 
> :group-dance:
> 
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries:




आप का बहुत बहुत ध्यन्बाद मित्र. आप लोगो के सुबिधा के लिए मई यहाँ पैर वेबसाइट बनाने के विषय मई सिलसिलेवार तरीके से बता रहा हु आशा है की आप सभी को ये रोचक लगेगा

----------


## loverboy.10

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र आरम्भ करने के लिए मैं आपको  धन्यवाद् देता हु. मुझे फ्री वेब साईट  बनाने सम्बन्धी मार्गदर्शन दीजिये !

----------


## ashish_asd123

लीजिये हम शुरू  करते है अपने वेबसाइट डिजाईन के कोर्स का पहला चैप्टर!


सबसे से पहले मै आप को वेबसाइट कितने तरह की होती है ये बताने जा रहा हु

वेबसाइट दो तरह की होती है 

१. static website
२. dynamic website

 static वेबसाइट:  इस तरह के वेबसाइट एक तरह से ऑनलाइन ब्रौशर की तरह होती है, मतलब इन मै आप को Text  डाटा और Images का उपयोग होता है, ताकि सुन्दर तरह से अपने प्रोडक्ट या कंपनी की बात कही जा सके.

dynamic वेबसाइट:  इस तरह के वेबसाइट वोह वेबसाइट होते है जिन मै आप frontend    के साथ मै backend भी  होता है  फॉर example   ऑनलाइन SMS  वेबसाइट,न्यूज़ पेपर वेबसाइट आदि   


तोह सबसे पहले बात करते है   static वेबसाइट के बारे मै

static वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए निम्न चीजो के बारे मै जाना आती जरुरी है

१. HTML
२. CSS

----------


## ddd600

*नए सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र.
मुझे वेबसाइट बनाने के सम्बंधित एक अच्छे मार्गदर्शक की जरुरत थी. उम्मीद हे की आप मेरी सहायता करेंगे.*

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत खूब मित्र ...........लाजवाब प्रस्तुति ........धन्यवाद

----------


## red1001

> वेबसाइट बनाने, फोरम बनाने, ब्लॉग बनाए और होस्ट करने सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नो का हल करने के अलावा अगर आप इनको बनाने का स्टेप बाय स्टेप तरिका यहा बताए तो और ज्यादा अच्छा होगा , सदस्यों को ज्यादा आसानी होगी ।
> 
> 
> नए सुत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो मित्र ।


*बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र. पहले वेब साईट बनाने के बारे में बताये , उसके बाद किसी को कोई समस्या हो तो उसका निराकरण करे.*

----------


## Rajeev

बहुत अच्छे सूत्र की शुरुवात की है |

----------


## Teach Guru

एक ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का शुभारम्भ , बधाई हो मित्र.............

----------


## T.H.S.

दोस्त इस सूत्र के धन्यबाद .....

मेरा एक जिज्ञासा है ..ब्लॉग स्पोट में टेम्पलेट सेट्टिंग में css आप्शन है .उसमे जब कोई टेम्पलेट सम्बन्धित डिजाइन .कलर,बेकग्राउंड ,फॉण्ट आदि का css कोड डालते है तो ,वो ब्लॉग में enable नही होता है .कोइ error मेसेज भी नहीं आता .जबकि direct HTML में कोड APPLY करते है हो ENABLE हो जाता है .अगर गलत कोड डाले तो .पेज error भी हो जाती है .मैंने इसका हेल्प के लिय गूगल का css code tutorial भी देख डाली ,उसमे लिखा अनुसार apply भी किया ,पर होता कुछ नहीं .ऐसा क्यों होता है ,क्या css code डालने का फरक तरीका है .या फिर ब्लॉग में ,दूसरे स्थान से लिए गए कोड काम नहीं करते ??????????

जबाब मिले तो आपका आभरी रहूँगा ....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

क्या WORD की फ़ाइल को pure एचटीएमएल मे कन्वर्ट करने का तरीका है । वर्ड का सेव एज़ ऑप्शन एचटीएमएल कोड को ब्लोटटेड कर देता है इसलिए ठीक नहीं है।

----------


## mamta007

मित्र ये डोमेन क्या होता है ............विस्तार से बताएँगे.........

----------


## Neelima

डोमेन नाम प्रणाली

----------


## Neelima

डोमेन नेम (domainname) रजिस्टर करना (Register a Domainname)

----------


## manaw

बढ़िया है मित्र बहुत शानदार..........
बहुत खूब मित्र ...........लाजवाब प्रस्तुति ........धन्यवाद

----------


## Hafeez510

very good bhut acha  sutr hai bhai

----------


## kishan4u2007

please bhai mujhe joomla or wordpress sikna hai  koi please mere help karo.........

----------


## kishan4u2007

asi koi website hai jha mein hindi mein joomla wordpress of Seo sikh sakta hoo.. Pls help me

----------


## ashish_asd123

> लीजिये हम शुरू  करते है अपने वेबसाइट डिजाईन के कोर्स का पहला चैप्टर!
> 
> 
> सबसे से पहले मै आप को वेबसाइट कितने तरह की होती है ये बताने जा रहा हु
> 
> वेबसाइट दो तरह की होती है 
> 
> १. static website
> २. dynamic website
> ...



HTML का full form होता है 

HYPER TEXT MARKUP LANGUAGE 

सरल भाषा मे कहा जाये तोह ये बोह भाषा होती है जिस को आप का कंप्यूटर BROWSER समजह्ता है  

आप के BROWSER पआर दिखने वाली सभी वेबसाइट मे HTML का उपयोग होता है.

किस भी वेबसाइट किस तरह देखेगी ये HTML पर हे निर्भर करता है.

----------


## yuvraz01

*धन्यवाद आशिस जी....
आपने बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है .....
और बहुत अच्छी जानकारी सभी के साथ बाटी हैं....
मैं सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह करता हूँ की वेबसाइट बनाने सम्बंधित जानकारी के आलावा 
और कुछ पुछ कर सूत्र को इधर - उधर भटकने की कोशीश न करें.....
धन्यबाद.....*

----------


## Neelima

> asi koi website hai jha mein hindi mein joomla wordpress of Seo sikh sakta hoo.. Pls help me


किशन जी,
वर्डप्रेस, जुमला आदि तैयार स्क्रिप्ट है । इनकी वेबसाइटस पर इनको इन्स्टॉल करने का तरीका भी बतलाया गया है । फिर भी समझ में न आये तो बतलायें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## ashish_asd123

> मित्र ये डोमेन क्या होता है ............विस्तार से बताएँगे.........



ममता जी  डोमेन का मतलब होता है एक UNIQUE NAME जिस के द्वारा आप की वेबसाइट की पहचान होती है.

फॉर EXAMPLE  YAHOO  या GOOGLE  ये एक डोमेन है , आप पूरी वर्ल्ड मे कही से भी यह डोमेन अगर टाइप करेगे तोह यही वेबसाइट ओपन होगी

----------


## ashish_asd123

> क्या WORD की फ़ाइल को pure एचटीएमएल मे कन्वर्ट करने का तरीका है । वर्ड का सेव एज़ ऑप्शन एचटीएमएल कोड को ब्लोटटेड कर देता है इसलिए ठीक नहीं है।


प्रिये मित्र आप के लिए मे एक लिंक दे रहा हु जिस पर जाकर आप अपने वर्ड टेक्स्ट को HTML मै CONVERT कर सकते है 

Convert Word documents to clean HTML.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

धन्यवाद मित्र ,
लेकिन मुझे ऑफलाइन सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए...........

----------


## nancygoodgirl

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र ! कृपया सूत्र में रूचि बढाने हेंतु सूत्र को गति दें !

----------


## love birds

भाई हमारी समाज से तो सब बहार है !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Teach Guru

> प्रिये मित्र आप के लिए मे एक लिंक दे रहा हु जिस पर जाकर आप अपने वर्ड टेक्स्ट को HTML मै CONVERT कर सकते है 
> 
> Convert Word documents to clean HTML.


*इस लिंक के लिए आपका आभार मित्र..........*

----------


## manojj

सर क्या आप मुझे गाइड कर सकते है कोड जनरेट के विषय मे। जब कोई फ़ार्म पर अपना फ़ोन नम्बर फ़िल करता है तो मै चाहता हूँ कि सिस्टम / सर्वर एक कोड जनरेट करे, और यूसर उस कोड को फ़ार्म भरने के बाद अगले पेज पर डाले , यदि उसने सही कोड डाला तो उसका फ़ार्म सबमिट हो जायेगा। इसे API CONFIGRATION कहा जाता है । PHP SERVER के लिए क्या आप मुझे इस विषय मे म्दद कर सकते है ।

----------


## raj_kumar8741

मित्र मैंने एक वेबसाइट बनायीं  है लेकिन मुझे यह नहीं पता की उसको डिजाईन कैसे करू

कृपया मदद करे
आप एक बार साईट को चेक कर लिजिये www .rahulgsm .blogspot .com

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

........................

----------


## sunnyy02

साईट बनाने के बारे  मे बताना जारी रखे बहुत बड्या जानकारी है ,विस्तार से बताये

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वेब साईट से क्या आय हो सकती है

----------


## play_boy2020

if you wish to get webhosting and FREE DOMAIN you can buy here, maine bhi isi company se liya hai,
i am satisfied with them, there is a guy Arvind, very helpful guy. here is the link - 

http://www.webhosting4domain.com/web...ng-offers.html

hope ye aap logo ke kch kam ayega.

----------


## play_boy2020

aap apni website bana kar us par google adsense se ad publish kar sakte hai, jab us ad par koi click karta hai tp Google apko pay karta hai

----------


## play_boy2020

> सर क्या आप मुझे गाइड कर सकते है कोड जनरेट के विषय मे। जब कोई फ़ार्म पर अपना फ़ोन नम्बर फ़िल करता है तो मै चाहता हूँ कि सिस्टम / सर्वर एक कोड जनरेट करे, और यूसर उस कोड को फ़ार्म भरने के बाद अगले पेज पर डाले , यदि उसने सही कोड डाला तो उसका फ़ार्म सबमिट हो जायेगा। इसे API CONFIGRATION कहा जाता है । PHP SERVER के लिए क्या आप मुझे इस विषय मे म्दद कर सकते है ।


mai aapki madad kar sakta hu, tell me ur site address and page URL, wese net par kai free PHP code generator scripts bhi hai

----------


## RANAJI1982

> प्रिये मित्रो इस सूत्र के जरिये मै आप को वेबसाइट बनाने, फोरम बनाने, ब्लॉग बनाए  और  होस्ट करने सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नो का हल करने की कोशिस करुगा.
> 
> आप उपरोक्त किसी भे विषय मै होने वाली प्रोब्लेम्स के लिए मुझे लिख सकते है.


मित्र जब किसी को कुछ बताना सूत्र क्यो बनाया ( मजाक ) हा हा हा

----------


## rameshpatidar

SIR MERE BLOG PAR ADSANCE ADD NAHI HO RAHA HAI HELP ME

----------

